# Did I get jacked?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I paid for a CAGS eliminator from what seemed like a very reputable Ebay seller. No negatives, good solid positives, not cheesy gay sounding ones, but what I got was simply a capacitor. Is this all that it takes? It has directions with it and everything, just looks jenky. :willy:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeh. A guy on the forum here gave me a link on how to make one form like two dollars worth of equipment you can buy at Radio shack. A resistor, wire, and electrical tape.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

If it's a CAGS eliminator, you should've gotten the entire harness that plugs into the tranny. Sounds like he sold you the stuff to make one. I bought a real one from a member on here for $20 shipped. they're $25 + shipping new. Slponline.com sells them. Hope you didn't pay too much and it works.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Why take a chance with ebay when the part doesn't cost that much brand new? You were probably sent the parts to make a CAGS eliminator so I'll say that you didn't get taken. But it's not what you expected. There is a small percentage of scam artists (those who don't send anything or those that sent you what you asked for but it's not exactly what you thought) on ebay compared to the honest people on ebay. Every time you order something you're taking a chance of not getting anything at all. Hope your part works.


----------



## palmettosunshine (Feb 6, 2007)

It should work absolutely fine. I got the same thing, followed the directions and for about $7 eliminated the CAGS.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

I only paid $9 bucks and a couple bucks shipping for it. It just surprised me is all. It did come with full instructions, however, I think I will just buy the harness type, and eat the $9. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Ls2sixspeed (Nov 27, 2005)

SnKGoat said:


> I only paid $9 bucks and a couple bucks shipping for it. It just surprised me is all. It did come with full instructions, however, I think I will just buy the harness type, and eat the $9. Thanks for the info guys.


I just purchased my 3RD GTO now I need another CAGS eliminator 
Blue/Blue M6 18s


----------



## jonaphn (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm just curious, why buy the cags eliminator when the resistor mod is so cheap and easy to do?

Is the any benefits to doing eliminator as opposed to the resistor mod?


----------

